# Snipe outing



## Ray D (Dec 10, 2016)

Had a fun day in the marsh this morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 10, 2016)

any bigger gun and it truly would have been the snipe hunt i'm used to. snipe = fictional animal to be chased by fools

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 10, 2016)

When camping in the Boy Scouts many years ago we took all of the Newbies snipe hunting at night. Was a lot of fun.


----------



## SENC (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks like a great morning Ray! Snipe are tough to shoot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 10, 2016)

Awesomeness!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Snipe hunting is not real? I've been going for years thinking I would get one first... 

I even became a certified crypto zoologist from the acme certificate company of walla walla Washington.

I am moving to MO because that's were @ripjack13 told me the winter migration is for the camo back snipe. they are particularly good at hiding he said...

What's next, no Santa clause and my coffee table is not magic? who could live in a world like this?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 11, 2016)

SENC said:


> Looks like a great morning Ray! Snipe are tough to shoot!


Your not kidding. Lol. These are fast flying, zigzagging little rockets. Had a buddy down from North Carolina and wanted to let him hunt something he was not accustomed to. We had a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Snipe hunting is not real? I've been going for years thinking I would get one first...
> 
> I even became a certified crypto zoologist from the acme certificate company of walla walla Washington.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ray D (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple limits of snipe this morning. Last front brought a fair amount of birds down to this area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 17, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Couple limits of snipe this morning. Last front brought a fair amount of birds down to this area.View attachment 118720




Do you eat them??


----------



## Ray D (Dec 17, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Do you eat them??


Absolutely. I won't kill what I won't eat. Lol. I cook them like I do my dove or ducks. Wrap em with bacon and a small chunk of pineapple or hot pepper and toss em on the grill for a few minutes per side....very good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 17, 2016)

Sounds yummy!!!!


----------



## SENC (Dec 17, 2016)

Well done, I need to come down for a shoot!


----------



## Ray D (Dec 17, 2016)

SENC said:


> Well done, I need to come down for a shoot!


 Looks like your from North Carolina. Should be a fair amount of snipe there. My buddy just came down last weekend for a snipe and flats fishing trip, he lives in Western North Carolina.


----------



## SENC (Dec 17, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Looks like your from North Carolina. Should be a fair amount of snipe there. My buddy just came down last weekend for a snipe and flats fishing trip, he lives in Western North Carolina.


We do, I just haven't figured out how to get into them. That's on the list, though!


----------



## Ray D (Dec 17, 2016)

SENC said:


> We do, I just haven't figured out how to get into them. That's on the list, though!


. Water depth is very important. In Florida, we hunt flag ponds and marshes mostly but really any body of water could hold them. Anything from squishy under your feet to a couple inches of water. Good cover is also important where we hunt. Heck, a nice flooded cow pasture with knee high grass can hold em.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 19, 2016)

"Up" You mean Kevin's a girl?" Horribly sad movie. Our Kevin would have smiled.

Saw my first woodcock in over 3 years last week. Their numbers are down 92% in northeast PA. All kinds of specialist can't figure it out. They also released new bounties on coyotes, $25 an animal. Their numbers are up 1000% since 1970.

Yep, they can't figure out that woodcock issue, and they continue to have open season on them here as well. The wise ways of the powers that be.

Nice take Ray...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 20, 2016)

Hard enough to hit in the mid 1700's that it's the origin of the word 'sniper' because if you were good enough to hit one you had to be a good shot.

And yes, I was left in the woods at night as a young Boy Scout. That left me with the impression (for years) that they were imaginary creatures. Imagine my surprise when I saw a bird in a marshy ditch a few years back and when I looked it up it turned out to be a Wilson's Snipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Dec 20, 2016)

I grew up hunting wild quail and they are few and far between these days. For me, snipe is the next best thing. I agree @kweinert, when I tell someone I'm going snipe hunting I normally get that "your joking right" look.


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 16, 2017)

If you go again, I'd sure like purchase some skins for fly tying feathers.


----------



## Ray D (Feb 16, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> If you go again, I'd sure like purchase some skins for fly tying feathers.


Sorry Mike, Snipe season ended yesterday. Remind me next October and I would be glad to send you some. I just went out in the garage hoping to find a few wings, we use them for training my Spaniel, but no luck.
Ray


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 16, 2017)

My life - Day late and dollar short. The wings are particularly good for what I tie - the covert feathers not the primaries and secondaries.


----------

